# Real Life BLACK MESA



## Zoltta (Sep 18, 2008)

Almost positive







Ill be damned if the Combine get me


----------



## Buzz762 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've got my crowbar ready...


----------



## st2012 (Sep 20, 2008)

We'll all be "Zombie Goasts" by the end of the year


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## KholdStare (Sep 21, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


>



HAHAHAHAHA!  Took me a while but that's hilarious!


----------



## forelander (Sep 21, 2008)

You guys are looking for the wrong person...






If I see him it's time to gtfo.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 22, 2008)

^ it always made me angry when you saw that guy walking around but you couldnt kill him


----------



## CatPancakes (Oct 5, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ it always made me angry when you saw that guy walking around but you couldnt kill him



G-man is my hero


----------



## Harry (Oct 5, 2008)

That pic is hilarious

I always thought it would be so cool if Gordan Freeman could a Mesa Boogie in the game and use the loudness of it to kill crabheads


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 13, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ it always made me angry when you saw that guy walking around but you couldnt kill him



you will be able to confront and kill him in the final part 3 of the HL 2 series


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> you will be able to confront and kill him in the final part 3 of the HL 2 series



Where'd you find this out?





I love G-man spotting. Especially when it's really far away, and you have to reload a save to realize what you actually saw. (Think Water Hazard, HL2)


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2008)

forelander said:


> You guys are looking for the wrong person...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Run.


----------



## Leec (Oct 13, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> you will be able to confront and kill him in the final part 3 of the HL 2 series



Yeah, I'd like to know where you read that, too.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 13, 2008)

i don't remember, it was in a magazine a while ago, when they were talking about the third expansion pack

they mentioned FINALLY CONFRONTING THE G-MAN


----------



## Bobo (Oct 13, 2008)

This thread needs the guy with the dancing crabhead avatar. Do the crabhead!


----------



## Zoltta (Oct 14, 2008)

Confronting doesnt mean killing....

Valve hasnt released any real info on any part of Episode 3 and last i remember they said you would get to see the story behind Gman, not confronting and killing him


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 14, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> Confronting doesnt mean killing....
> 
> Valve hasnt released any real info on any part of Episode 3 and last i remember they said you would get to see the story behind Gman, not confronting and killing him



i'm just going off what i remember from the mag, i didn't buy it so i don't have a copy for reference.

i could careless about killing him or confronting or whatever, i really just wanna know what the deal is with him.

not to mention all these stupid theories that the G-man is actually a future Gordan Freeman

BLOODY COME OUT WITH IT VALVE, I WANNA FINISH THE STORY


----------



## st2012 (Oct 14, 2008)

Believe it or not i just played HL 2 when the orange box came out on 360. The cliffhangers already killing me, I dont know how you guy's have dealt with it for so long


----------



## Zoltta (Oct 14, 2008)

Not only the cliffhangers but the style of the game is just so addicting and it makes you want to play more.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 14, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> Almost positive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I raise you...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 14, 2008)

CatPancakes said:


> G-man is my hero









Bobo said:


> This thread needs the guy with the dancing crabhead avatar. Do the crabhead!



What?


----------



## st2012 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## neon_black88 (Oct 24, 2008)

I always picked this guy as a shoe-in for the Gordon Freeman role:


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 29, 2008)

Are you kidding me? It's gotta be:


----------



## Harry (Oct 29, 2008)

Last two posts=


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 29, 2008)

god man i want this final episode of half life to to come out so i can get on with the story already


----------



## Zoltta (Nov 2, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> god man i want this final episode of half life to to come out so i can get on with the story already



this


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 2, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Are you kidding me? It's gotta be:



Hugh Laurie as Gordon Freeman would be epic!


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 2, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> this



this final episode refers to half-life 2 : episode 3


----------



## Bobo (Nov 8, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> What?



Where's the crab?


----------

